# Happy trails



## Csilla

Sziasztok!

Hogyan fordítanátok magyarra azt, hogy "happy trails" ?

Azt olvastam a neten, hogy a western filmekben a cowboyok általában így köszöntek el, de mivel nem vagyok egy western rajongó, elképzelésem sincs hogyan szokták ezt magyarra fordítani, vagy hogy van-e egyáltalán olyan magyar "megfelelője" amiről az embereknek a cowboyok jutnak az eszébe...

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Csilla és üdv a fórumon!

Nem tudom, hogy létezik-e "hivatalos" fordítása magyarul, de szerintem könnyű fabrikálni egyet az alkalomnak megfelelően (persze ez az "alkalomtól" is függ).
A kifejezés Dale Evans dalszövegből származik (itt a wiki-féle háttérmagyarázat és itt maga a dalszöveg), amit a férjével, Roy Rogers-szel énekelt először egy rádió műsorban, utána pedig tévés műsoraik záródalaként.

A részletből:

Happy trails to you, until we meet again
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then...

is kiderül, hogy általános jókívánság akar lenni egy éppen távozni készülő számára (szóval nem csak cowboyokra lehet gondolni a fordításakor*).

Tehát szerintem lehet "Minden jót!", "Jó/Szerencsés utat!", "Isten áldjon/óvjon!" stb. a szituációtól függően.

*Persze elsősorban tényleg ez volt a kiindulásnál: "Happy Trails is a particular US and western expression of goodwill to someone departing. It's a bit like godspeed - with all the good will implicit in that kind of expression."


----------

